# Dodatek do kde (screen)

## sebad

Witam

mam pytanko odnoście dodatku do KDE jaki zobaczyłem na pewnym screenie (link poniżej)

http://ecopc.redcart.net/IMAGES/linux_kubuntu/KDE_4_2_on_Kubuntu_8_10_by_SSRI.jpg

Mianowicie chodzi mi o animowany pasek na dole z programami. Jak się nazywa ten pakiecik i czy jest dostępny w portage ?

pozdrawiam

----------

## manwe_

Jest na pewno więcej niż jeden taki, ale ja używam cairo-dock - sprawuje się całkiem nieźle. http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=cairo-dock

----------

## sebad

Dięki wielkie. Zaraz zabieram się do testów.

Edit:

Niestety nie udaje mi się zainstalować z poziomu overlaya:

```

emerge -av cairo-dock cairo-dock-plugins

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    *] x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999::desktop-effects  USE="-xcomposite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    *] x11-misc/cairo-dock-plugins-9999::desktop-effects  USE="alsa exif kde -compiz -gio -gmenu -gnome -mail -musicplayer -network-monitor -powermanager -terminal -tomboy -webkit -wifi -xfce -xgamma -xklavier" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 from desktop-effects

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr pull start -->

 *    repository: lp:cairo-dock-core

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/cairo-dock-core/cairo-dock is permanently redirected to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/cairo-dock-core/cairo-dock/changes

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

No revisions to pull.                                                                                                                                                              

 * exporting ...

 * revision 1268 is now in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999 ...

intltoolize: neither 'configure.ac' nor 'configure.in' exists

Try 'intltoolize --help' for more information.

 * ERROR: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 failed (prepare phase):

 *   intltoolize failed                                                                                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                      

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_prepare                                                                                                                                     

 *   environment, line 2975:  Called die                                                                                                                                            

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                    

 *       intltoolize --automake --copy --force || die "intltoolize failed";                                                                                                         

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999'`,                                                                                             

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999'`.                                                                                              

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'                                                                                       

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/build.log'.                                                                                 

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/environment'.                                                                          

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999'                                                                                              

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999'                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                                                    

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999, Log file:                                                                                                                            

                                                                                                                                                                                    

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/build.log'                                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                                    

 * Messages for package x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999:                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                    

 * ERROR: x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999 failed (prepare phase):                                                                                                                          

 *   intltoolize failed                                                                                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                      

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_prepare                                                                                                                                     

 *   environment, line 2975:  Called die                                                                                                                                            

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                    

 *       intltoolize --automake --copy --force || die "intltoolize failed";                                                                                                         

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'desktop-effects': '/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/cairo-dock-9999/work/cairo-dock-9999'

```

Komuś udało się okiełznać ten problem ?

----------

## znal

W logu, który wkleiłeś jest napisane, co należy zrobić:

```
You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to 

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login". 
```

----------

## lsdudi

napewno potrzebujesz **999

zainstaluj sobie którąś ~

a na przyszłość:

```
eix-remote update

eix -R pakiet

```

bedziesz wiedział co i skąd

----------

## Jacekalex

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix-remote update
> 
> ...

 

Dzięki.

Na stabilnym Eixie zdechł remote - bo baza jest version 32 a on umie tylko 31.

Zainstalowałem 0.28.2, a ten w ogóle nie pokazywał ebuildów z remote, i właśnie się zastanawiałem, dlaczego.

Okazuje się, że dodali przełącznik -R, dobry pomysł.    :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

